# Scale Lows Model BIKE EVENT



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Ok, I thought this would be a fun thing to do. I am able to offer these kits AT COST to anyone who wants to particpate. You hardly ever see these being built, but there is a lot of potential in it. *


















*The price of these will be 10 dollars plus shipping ($3). I am only able to offer these AT COST until Oct. 31st. 
*
_____________________________________________________________________


Anyone who wants to get in on this event, needs to send payment for their kit ASAP to ensure their place and kit. I've got half a dozen on the way now, and will get more if we have more people building.

The top 3 winners will get a prize. We'll determine the prizes later, but it'll be something model or bike related. (your choice)
_____________________________________________________________________
*
Payments for the kits can be sent paypal to [email protected] 

Checks/money orders can be sent (but must hurry!) to the following address.*
*Scale Lows
1013 N. Second Ave.
Evansville, IN 47710*

You can also order by phone with your credit card, PM me if you prefer that method.

*Again it is 10 per kit plus 3 for shipping to the USA.*
_____________________________________________________________________

There is no deadline, but you must act fast to get your kit AT COST. Everyone can start when they get their kit, and post them up as you finish. When we have a finished entry or a white towel from everyone, then we'll call the game!!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

AWWW SHIT!!! I gotta do this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the contest to build the whole bike or just the frame?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 23 2006, 10:35 PM~6429185
> *AWWW SHIT!!! I gotta do this one.
> *


I know it's kind of short notice, but i just got word on the kits and can offer them up at 50% below retail. So hurry and pay for yours if you want to get in on it!! I'm sure there are some creative ppl that can come up with some crazy stuff for these


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2006, 10:37 PM~6429202
> *Is the contest to build the whole bike or just the frame?
> *


The whole bike bro


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what kinda of scale is this? is it really small, like comparable to a 1:25 model car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 23 2006, 10:39 PM~6429224
> *what kinda of scale is this? is it really small, like comparable to a 1:25 model car?
> *


oh no, it's 1/6 scale. about 1 foot long!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh hell yea!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im down
so 13 shiped? right


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

All of the finished bikes will get a dedicated gallery on the scalelows website also.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat kind of part r made for em or they have to b custome make


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 23 2006, 10:45 PM~6429277
> *im down
> so 13 shiped? right
> *


Yes sir, these are being sold at dealer cost. retail from hoppin hydros for these are 19.99


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Paypal sent.  This should be fun.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 23 2006, 10:46 PM~6429285
> *wat kind of part r made for em or they have to b custome make
> *


The kit does come with optional parts for building. But to win your going to need to be creative and get funky! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 07:48 PM~6429305
> *The kit does come with optional parts for building. But to win your going to need to be creative and get funky!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool im a send out a mo tomro after skool


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2006, 10:47 PM~6429296
> *Paypal sent.    This should be fun.
> *


haha, what's wrong with Indiana bro? :biggrin:  

Your kit will be the first shipped


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 11:46 PM~6429294
> *Yes sir, these are being sold at dealer cost. retail from hoppin hydros for these are 19.99
> *


paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 07:49 PM~6429322
> *haha, what's wrong with Indiana bro?  :biggrin:
> 
> Your kit will be the first shipped
> *


 :roflmao: I look forward to it. I got some good ideas already and there is a very good hobby shop in town with lots of goodies.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

do u sell spare rims for it


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat about trike kits
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6429351
> *do u sell spare rims for it
> *


nope, there are no aftermarket parts made for these. What you get in the box is what you have. Perhaps making your own spoke rims using some aluminum tubing could put you a step above the rest?? :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 23 2006, 10:53 PM~6429363
> *wat about trike kits
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


buy two kits and work it out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When is the due date?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 11:54 PM~6429374
> *buy two kits and work it out
> *


i guess i will


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i would make a mini sic deville.. but fawkk.. i dont have the time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 07:55 PM~6429388
> *i would make a mini sic deville.. but fawkk.. i dont have the time
> *


or the $$$?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so it would be 26 for 2?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 10:55 PM~6429388
> *i would make a mini sic deville.. but fawkk.. i dont have the time
> *


hey bro, there is no set deadline. The only deadline is you have to get your kit paid for before the 31st to ensure you get it for the discounted price.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6429397
> *so it would be 26 for 2?
> *


you got it


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

sending the pay pal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 23 2006, 08:56 PM~6429391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cool.. im not worring about the price..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN THIS ONE FOR SURE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 11:09 PM~6429493
> *yeah cool.. im not worring about the price..
> *


after the 31st, the price doubles. So get in while you can


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 08:09 PM~6429493
> *dont put your problems out in the open raul..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

we've got three builders in so far. The model forum guys are also getting in on it, dont let them outdo you!! lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 09:37 PM~6429714
> *we've got three builders in so far. The model forum guys are also getting in on it, dont let them outdo you!! lol
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 ITS ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2006, 08:37 PM~6429714
> *we've got three builders in so far. The model forum guys are also getting in on it, dont let them outdo you!! lol
> *


WORD? Who are the builders? Is there going to be a main topic in the model section or in here?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2006, 08:38 PM~6429717
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 ITS ON NOW :biggrin:
> *


X 5000


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2006, 11:42 PM~6429736
> *WORD? Who are the builders? Is there going to be a main topic in the model section or in here?
> *


I put the same post over there. Just to get everyone involved. Just post your finished creations in here when your done


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so what do you win ?? so said in the title !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6429842
> *so what do you win ?? so said in the title !
> *


READ THE WHOLE FIRST POST


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have any other pics of the frame?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i pm'd you i'm gonna order 2 :biggrin: gonna try to make a trike :dunno: hope it works out for me


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 24 2006, 02:21 AM~6430297
> *i pm'd you i'm gonna order 2 :biggrin: gonna try to make a trike :dunno: hope it works out for me
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: 



























































j/p im makeing 1 too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so then the contest is about building the model bike? is that it?


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

do U send to canada ??? i take one if you ship


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2006, 12:06 PM~6432622
> *so then the contest is about building the model bike?  is that it?
> *


has to be rideable :biggrin:  j/k


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh and are they all plastic???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 24 2006, 04:32 PM~6434683
> *oh and are they all plastic???
> *


yes


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I enter into the build up I wait my bike


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

any one got pics of those scale pic


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

count me in


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I have done one and they are like 1 feet longer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

i have a built one if i break it up can i enter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Oct 25 2006, 05:27 AM~6439303
> *i have a built one if i break it up can i enter
> *


sure!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I want to see an actual picture of the model


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i got one,just so you guys have a example  I builted this one a couple of months a go!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2006, 02:04 PM~6443511
> *i got one,just so you guys have a example   I builted this one a couple of months a go!
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to get mine. :biggrin: I got some ideas for this.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2006, 06:26 PM~6444661
> *I cant wait to get mine.  :biggrin:  I got some ideas for this.
> *


me too


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: im amped............ shit ima use this in my bike display :biggrin: i home mine will look as good as that 1 tho................o0o0o and have they been shipped yet.....? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 25 2006, 09:01 PM~6444902
> *:biggrin: im amped............ shit ima use this in my bike display  :biggrin: i home mine will look as good as that 1 tho................o0o0o and have they been shipped yet.....? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


first order hasn't arrived yet. I will post up on the day they ship though!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 26 2006, 11:12 AM~6449413
> *first order hasn't arrived yet. I will post up on the day they ship though!!
> *


When are they shipping? I tought I was going to get it by tomorrow?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

some people cant read hes puttin orders in for them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 26 2006, 06:08 PM~6452574
> *some people cant read hes puttin orders in for them
> *


eat my shorts


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2006, 08:38 PM~6452371
> *When are they shipping? I tought I was going to get it by tomorrow?
> *


I ordered half a dozen before i ever posted this topic. Keep your panties on!!  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 26 2006, 06:12 PM~6452615
> *I ordered half a dozen before i ever posted this topic. Keep your panties on!!    :biggrin:
> *


Your confusing me with cutty and his pink thongs.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2006, 07:33 PM~6452819
> *Your confusing me with cutty and his pink thongs.
> *


now ur gettin everything outta wack u have the pink thongs i have the red boxers :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 26 2006, 06:40 PM~6452879
> *now ur gettin everything outta wack u have the pink thongs i have the red boxers  :uh:
> *


The ones with the little stings hanging out the side?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:

so far six bikes are paid for. with 1 or 2 more money orders being sent in.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 28 2006, 01:45 PM~6463550
> *:cheesy:
> 
> so far six bikes are paid for. with 1 or 2 more money orders being sent in.
> *


Have any of the orders shipped?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got 3 models of them cars and bikes


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Those are weak. I know were going to do way better then those.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya sure


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

got anymore kits so i can join


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Oct 29 2006, 04:39 PM~6468289
> *got anymore kits so i can join
> *


im sure hes got plenty :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Oct 29 2006, 06:39 PM~6468289
> *got anymore kits so i can join
> *


must be paid for by the 31st!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

First six bikes will be shipped in the next day or two.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2006, 04:36 PM~6473597
> *First six bikes will be shipped in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 of thoes should be mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2006, 07:06 PM~6474726
> *2 of thoes should be mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah...... :biggrin: i got 2 too  tryin to make a trike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 30 2006, 04:22 PM~6474842
> *yeah...... :biggrin:  i got 2 too  tryin to make a trike
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2006, 12:36 PM~6473597
> *First six bikes will be shipped in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

sent my payment :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ill get the next contest around...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

no more bikes left. good luck, and be sure to post up your stuff when you get started!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 31 2006, 12:52 PM~6480133
> *no more bikes left. good luck, and be sure to post up your stuff when you get started!
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: I hope to receve it for start my projet 

crazy idea run in my head


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still waiting for mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Did you send them yet??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

GOT MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: this should be fun


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

if I dont get mine today, Im going to shoot the mailman in the head.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 4 2006, 01:14 PM~6503809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the frame?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got one actually two but im posting one up now



Image Hosting


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its the black parts ......want a pictur of it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 4 2006, 01:21 PM~6503854
> *its the black parts ......want a pictur of it?
> *


yes please.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Nov 4 2006, 04:21 PM~6503853
> *i got one  actually two but im posting one up now
> Image Hosting
> *


is this from the 66 riviera kit


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

and it hase the suport bars for the fork SHOW CHROMED!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 4 2006, 01:24 PM~6503870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wierd. I can wait to get mine. Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 01:04 PM~6503759
> *if I dont get mine today, Im going to shoot the mailman in the head.
> *


BOOM!!!!!


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 02:58 PM~6504031
> *BOOM!!!!!
> *



lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I've got one person's left to send out. And i think there is one person's money order still not arrived. The rest have been shipped!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 04:58 PM~6504031
> *BOOM!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

update on the build ....................gettin the wheels glued together is a bitch .......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 01:04 PM~6503759
> *if I dont get mine today, Im going to shoot the mailman in the head.
> *


pics?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did you git mine shipped????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 02:04 PM~6503759
> *if I dont get mine today, Im going to shoot the mailman in the head.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 5 2006, 02:00 PM~6508100
> *did you git mine shipped????
> *


what's your name


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The last shipment of bikes arrived today, the last few will be shipped out now.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Marcos Aguilar


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I sent mine out on or befor the 28th i think???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 6 2006, 04:04 PM~6514745
> *Marcos Aguilar
> *


ah, you sent in a money order. I got yours shipped out with the first shipment.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

now the mail man  :burn: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2006, 09:51 PM~6517202
> *
> *


guessin still no package???? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 6 2006, 08:01 PM~6517795
> *guessin still no package???? :0
> *


nope


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

get them ready :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got all my ideas ready to go. :burn:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

heres for the mail man :buttkick:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I receve my 2day

the hard work start now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got mine. ITS ON!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u happy now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 7 2006, 07:19 PM~6524815
> *are u happy now?
> *


I have more work to do then I thought. The frame isnt right so I have to fix it.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wait till u get to the rims....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

alot of cussing and throwin things?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Nov 7 2006, 07:49 PM~6524973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Not with a model.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So do we post pics here or make a new topic? 

Whos in on this?

Is there a list?

Is there a deadline?

Whos doing the judging?

Whats the winner get? 

Is the winner the best over all or? 

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

So do we post pics here or make a new topic? 
*Post em up in here if you want*
Whos in on this?
*anyone who bought a bike*
Is there a list?
*if they posted that they bought one, then sure!*
Is there a deadline?
*no*
Whos doing the judging?
*Us here at Scale Lows*
Whats the winner get? 
*A prize*
Is the winner the best over all or? 
*Whichever one is the COOLEST :biggrin: *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

raul is going postal on the postman :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Still no models


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So do we post pics here or make a new topic? 
_Post em up in here if you want_
*ok*

Whos in on this?
_anyone who bought a bike_
*Who bought a bike? *

Is there a list?
_if they posted that they bought one, then sure!_
*My mind reading powers arnt working today.*

Is there a deadline?
_no_
*ok*

Whos doing the judging?
_Us here at Scale Lows_
*Who is scale lows? You and? *


Whats the winner get? 
_A prize_
*Great, whats the prize? *


Is the winner the best over all or? 
_Whichever one is the COOLEST :biggrin: _


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what is this million n one questions?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6532157
> *what is this million n one questions?
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn dude, just build your bike and post it!!! There's not a rulebook!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1ofaknd is mad.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2006, 01:01 AM~6532905
> *1ofaknd is mad.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

lol 



do you like my bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

socios b.c. prez[/i]@Nov 8 2006 said:


> [/b]


lmfao


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm still waiting


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

got mine today prolly start today or tommaro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much so far. This is what normal riding height is for the model but...









...were going to drop it down to something like this.  Not 100% sure on what my design is going to be but I dont have much time to work on it lately. I will post pics when I can.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

still aint done but ima give up soon cuz i cat really get it on :angry: :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ooh..the trike idea looks pretty good. you could make a 1/6 scale hydraulic pump to fit on there too


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 10 2006, 11:43 PM~6545284
> *ooh..the trike idea looks pretty good. you could make a 1/6 scale hydraulic pump to fit on there too
> *


do u got any?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2006, 08:42 PM~6545279
> *still aint done but ima give up soon cuz i cat really get it on :angry:  :banghead:
> *


selll me one of the rims. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i brocke the other 1 tryin to get them to join.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2006, 08:49 PM~6545316
> *i brocke the other 1 tryin to get them to join.....
> *


is it bad? do you have pic of it?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2006, 11:55 PM~6545346
> *is it bad? do you have pic of it?
> *


well yeah it aint fixable  but thats y im building the trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2006, 08:59 PM~6545374
> *well yeah it aint fixable   but thats y im building the trike
> *


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

someone replicate a bike .... like exactly ... someone do prophecy lol :barf:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i still havent got mine yet but the pic.'s yall posted are sweet


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

just little costum part










i post more pic later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 13 2006, 05:03 PM~6561218
> *just little costum part
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

what you used to make them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good job alex! that's what it's gonna take to win


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Did you send mine to the right address???? i still havent gotten it and i sent it off before halloween :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 14 2006, 02:23 PM~6566389
> *Did you send mine to the right address???? i still havent gotten it and i sent it off before halloween :dunno:
> *


Shipped to whatever address you provided


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks 1ofaknd
on the bike the only piece is again stock it is the pedal and the sproket


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im out the comp.................


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Heres my frame i just got it just a while ago will post more pic.'s later


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 14 2006, 11:00 PM~6569586
> *Heres my frame i just got it just a while ago will post more pic.'s later
> 
> 
> ...


some scale :uh: either thats a tiny dog ... or a big frame


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Nov 14 2006, 09:19 PM~6569772
> *some scale  :uh: either thats a tiny dog ... or a big frame
> *


its a puppy lol.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I wasent thinking of scale i just thought it looked cool :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of my forks... i made them bent but not sure yet if i wanna go with them


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

the bike of my homie kut 60 from france


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks awesome, he done a real good job on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ebay lowrider bike model stuff !!


i found this for you guys who are building these bikes extra parts for sale good luck ! and you can use those little rims for a cont kit?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

after seeing these bikes makes me wanna step my game up


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I not show all my costum part I keep it a little bit secret  

a small view of my front fender 

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Check out what i got so far on my trike:0 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 16 2006, 03:45 PM~6582196
> *Check out what i got so far on my trike:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks tight .....to bad mine got thrashed


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

man trike comin along nicely


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 16 2006, 02:13 PM~6582394
> *thats looks tight .....to bad mine got thrashed
> *


what happend?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i left out while i wnt to work and my lil cuzins started to play wit it and the sor of steped on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone sell me an extra rim with the tire. :biggrin: Im going to start working on mine soon. I should have mine going by thanksgiving.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i backed out


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I would sell you mine but it has a hole in the middle of the rim :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought a bunch of stuff today for mine. I cant wait to get started. :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We are building one here as well...exhibition only


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you use for bondo? I think there is some sort of putty or something like that out there right?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2006, 11:09 PM~6601415
> *What do you use for bondo? I think there is some sort of putty or something like that out there right?
> *


there is NO bondo or putty on that frame  All plastic, held together with super glue :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2006, 12:20 AM~6601532
> *there is NO bondo or putty on that frame   All plastic, held together with super glue  :biggrin:
> *


dam u 4 real shit looks mad clean tho


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2006, 12:20 AM~6601532
> *there is NO bondo or putty on that frame   All plastic, held together with super glue  :biggrin:
> *


dam u 4 real shit looks mad clean tho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 19 2006, 08:20 PM~6601532
> *there is NO bondo or putty on that frame   All plastic, held together with super glue  :biggrin:
> *


Im not talking about your frame. What can I use to fill in cracks or areas that I cant fill in with styrene?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2006, 11:57 PM~6601816
> *Im not talking about your frame. What can I use to fill in cracks or areas that I cant fill in with styrene?
> *


super glue


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Lets see some pic.'s?........... i'm gonna post my frame when i git done with the tank


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I have bought for mine. I started to glue the frame together but its nothing exciting. I will start the major frame mods thursday or friday.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm almost done with the body work on my frame then i will post it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is my frame so far... I couldnt find any primer so i used flat black in the spray can... I still got a little bit more body work befor re primer and paint


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 04:57 PM~6601816
> *Im not talking about your frame. What can I use to fill in cracks or areas that I cant fill in with styrene?
> *


ya they have putty go look at the hobbie shop testor also has one its a little skinny tube for like a dollar keep away from heat it hardens quick! and i never figure out how to make perfect goodluck raul!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone finish???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6618393
> *ya they have putty go look at the hobbie shop testor also has one its a little skinny tube for like a dollar keep away from heat it hardens quick! and i never figure out how to make perfect goodluck raul!
> *


1ofaknd said that no one makes that stuff so Im going with his opinion.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2006, 09:42 PM~6620697
> *1ofaknd said that no one makes that stuff so Im going with his opinion.
> *


I didnt' say nobody makes putty..but to use super glue instead. works a lot better and it's harder and doesn't shrink. 

sprinkle a little baking soda on the glue if you have a big gap to fill


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 22 2006, 05:39 PM~6620422
> *Anyone finish???
> *


I havent even started.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2006, 06:43 PM~6620705
> *I didnt' say nobody makes putty..but to use super glue instead. works a lot better and it's harder and doesn't shrink.
> 
> sprinkle a little baking soda on the glue if you have a big gap to fill
> *


I will give it a whirl.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: some one make me sic deville 1 and 2 and when hes done.. 3 ... i would definately buy those :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 02:42 PM~6620697
> *1ofaknd said that no one makes that stuff so Im going with his opinion.
> *



:uh: youre such a tool !


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i bought some bondo stuff for like two dollors at walmart it's in a black and red tube it's called Glazing and spot putty go check it out  ... I figured I would try that sence i didnt want to spend six dollors on a big can of bondo that i'll only use once


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i bought some bondo stuff for like two dollors at walmart it's in a black and red tube it's called Glazing and spot putty go check it out  ... I figured I would try that sence i didnt want to spend six dollors on a big can of bondo that i'll only use once


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sorry for the double post


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 22 2006, 11:03 PM~6622171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that stuff shrinks? Did it mess up the plastic?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope look at my pictures at the top of the page :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2006, 07:58 PM~6620753
> *I will give it a whirl.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt some news 

for me I work hard on my fork


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn thats all cool as hell i want to build another with custom frame and other shit how did u get the custom partst (twisted sterig wheel)


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

it is all scratchbuild man

use your imagination and all things you have in your home


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 19 2006, 08:51 PM~6600935
> *We are building one here as well...exhibition only
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking ryan


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

anyone got an extra kit they wanna sell i dont wanna put it in the comp cause im to late but i think i wanna build one now they are tight


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ask to 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 10:12 AM~6644097
> *anyone got an extra kit they wanna sell i dont wanna put it in the comp cause im to late but i think i wanna build one now they are tight
> *


17 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I know a lot of the people that entered aren't posting up anything. You guys better get something done if you want to win!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I stepped on mine last night, TWICE. I had ot all in the box on the floor but Im afraid to look inside the box.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2006, 07:35 PM~6655537
> *I stepped on mine last night, TWICE. I had ot all in the box on the floor but Im afraid to look inside the box.
> *


its over with RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will atleast build the frame up and try to compete with that.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess i'm the only one left :dunno:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

i work on twisted spoke fan wheels

my frame are not finish but they comming good 

costum fender are not done 

costum fork down I work on twist crown to...


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 
a lot of work are done this is a old picture he have average 2 weeks










costum handle bar and sissy bar comming...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 29 2006, 06:39 AM~6658195
> *:biggrin:
> a lot of work are done this is a old picture he have average 2 weeks
> 
> ...


looks like my bike  :cheesy:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 29 2006, 06:39 AM~6658195
> *:biggrin:
> a lot of work are done this is a old picture he have average 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Man thats tight  i hope mine comes out nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I opened the box and the only thing broken was the frame. It was fucked up in one spot. :biggrin: Nothing else was broken. I will have pics of my build up this weekend.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 07:34 PM~6670168
> *I opened the box and the only thing broken was the frame. It was fucked up in one spot.  :biggrin:  Nothing else was broken. I will have pics of my build up this weekend.
> *


next time keep the box away from ur tug boat feet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2006, 06:38 PM~6670196
> *next time keep the box away from ur tug boat feet
> *


toot toot... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Are you going to be thinking of tug bots when Im kicking your ass? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad no im goin to be thinking of nothing fool cuz u wont


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2006, 06:41 PM~6670226
> *rauls mad no im goin to be thinking of nothing fool cuz u wont
> *


banned.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt 

I put to garbage my steering wheels 
I build a other one whit more twist pic later


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

some of my work










I need to finish my down crown

i think i rebuitl again my steering wheel

my front fender need a little bit of work again


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

boyzz post pic of your build keep this topic all a time on top page :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMM thats what i call modeling   :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Alex your's is looking great so far..nobody else stands a chance!! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, fuck the secrets. Heres what I want to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what Im doing to the frame. Im not 100% sure whats going to happen in the back. We will see what happens. 









Forks









Sissybar


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i still need to work on my frame more thoe.... after that i'll paint it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 2 2006, 04:32 PM~6681611
> *  some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

cool model bike event i am joining the battle this one is ready but i have the same frame in 1/6 scale. It is almost ready for the paintjob.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Kool looking bike i got the same one bot it's stock


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how do you guys make them custom parts?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 4 2006, 05:43 PM~6693687
> *how do you guys make them custom parts?
> *


BY HAND


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 4 2006, 04:46 PM~6693713
> *BY HAND
> *


what material.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 4 2006, 05:10 PM~6693810
> *what material.
> *


metal


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

some trike .... picture???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

????


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 2 2006, 07:32 PM~6681611
> *  some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


thatz badazz!!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

my frame was done I paint it 2day

I need to finish my fender and my extender

and U guyz some picture some news 

who are again into the competition......??? give news and pic....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i havent done anything with it since my last pic. post.. because of work it's got me to tired to do anything but i'll jump back on it within the next couple of days


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ALEX POST UR SHIT 
U SAID ITS PAINTED


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Maybe i should post up a few prize options to get people in gear, lol


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I fucked up my paint I repaint it but I need to go buy some paint this weekend

but for U guy I puit a picture of the secret on my bike :biggrin: 

hand build again.










the model car is a 1.24 for give a idea


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I spotted this, it's 1/8 scale


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

shit somebody got news
this build up was dead 

for me I nat have the time to buy my paint (chrismas time a lot of thing to do) after chrismas I done it into average 2 weeks max.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x5


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i kinda gave up on mine becuase of all the custom things people made but ill prolly start again this vacation


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 2 2006, 04:32 PM~6681611
> *  some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. you won... :0


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

when are you announcing the winner??? just curious


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need some more motivation people. All I have is a pile of plastic shit and it doesnt look like its getting done anytime soon.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 25 2006, 01:43 PM~6821115
> *when are you announcing the winner??? just curious
> *


well we can't have a winner if nobody even finishes there bike


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Dec 25 2006, 11:47 AM~6820614
> *i kinda gave up on mine becuase of all the custom things people made but ill prolly start again this vacation
> *


don't wait too long..this contest will be over by then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you should have set a deadline.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 12:33 PM~6821374
> *I need some more motivation people. All I have is a pile of plastic shit and it doesnt look like its getting done anytime soon.
> *


me too


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 02:48 PM~6821454
> *you should have set a deadline.
> *


i can always make one up if people get lazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6822151
> *i can always make one up if people get lazy
> *


It better not be tomorrow. :happysad:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here are a few prize options, the winner will get to pick ONE item of their choice.

20" chrome continental kit
Gold twisted antenna
20" Classic bent springer fork chrome
20" - 7 Twisted Chrome Chainguard
Birdcage handlebars, chrome or gold
Pair of birdcage pedals
Chain or twisted chrome steering wheel
20" new unpainted frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2006, 01:45 PM~6837311
> *Here are a few prize options, the winner will get to pick ONE item of their choice.
> 
> 20" chrome continental kit
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

what happen to thiz every 1 give up? :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 11 2007, 03:48 AM~6958517
> *what happen to thiz every 1 give up?  :dunno:
> *


nobody has finished yet..so nobody get's the prize


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were not done yet... we havent gave up we just lost motivation but it's still coming along slow all I need to do is paint my frame and fix my seat's


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I done all but I think about a carzy ass paint job


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IF I BUILT ONE OF THESE AND WON I WOULD SNATCH UP THE FRAME


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what ever happen to this contest


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 06:31 AM~9475400
> *what ever happen to this contest
> *


nobody finished..so nobody wins


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCKING RIPOFF!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2007, 11:47 AM~9476938
> *FUCKING RIPOFF!!!!!
> *


how me or you never finished. you steped on yours rember


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres no deadline. WTF? Mine is still in one piece but I just lost interest after a while.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2007, 03:52 PM~9477745
> *Theres no deadline. WTF? Mine is still in one piece but I just lost interest after a while.
> *


I assume everyone gave up..so it's over.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

not me


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

What if i finish it???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 18 2007, 02:01 PM~9477825
> *I assume everyone gave up..so it's over.
> *


Cause theres no deadline. Wheres the motivation to finish? You cant even se who did what.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2007, 08:02 PM~9479512
> *Cause theres no deadline. Wheres the motivation to finish? You cant even se who did what.
> *


deadline is tomorrow...get it finished crybaby!! :biggrin: 

can't see who did what because only like 3 people posted up any progress..and everyone gave up. Not my fault people can't finish what they start


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 18 2007, 08:33 PM~9480616
> *deadline is tomorrow...get it finished crybaby!!  :biggrin:
> 
> can't see who did what because only like 3 people posted up any progress..and everyone gave up. Not my fault people can't finish what they start
> *


I know you dont care cause you got your $$$ but if there was an esablished deadline from the beggining then alot of people would have been more envolved.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 12:36 AM~9481660
> *I know you dont care cause you got your $$$ but if there was an esablished deadline from the beggining then alot of people would have been more envolved.
> *


I didn't get any money...these were sold AT COST. Meaning the distributor price is what you guys paid for em.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 04:37 PM~9478895
> *What if i finish it???
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

didn't you see? deadline was yesterday.


----------

